
Oh, The Humanity: My Chatroulette Experience - vaksel
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/oh-the-humanity-my-chatroulette-experience/
======
swolchok
Fun fact: chatroulette exposes _to other chatroulette users_ 1) your IP
address 2) the fact that you're running this random-ass network-exposed Flash
app. IP addresses are geolocatable, so it's not so anonymous. Would be cool to
have a helper app that geolocates the user's IP and shows you where they're
from. (I found this out in 5 minutes using WireShark.)

------
ianbishop
I guess I just don't have the narcism necessary to understand any tech
reporter or otherwise would think anyone one would be interested in reading an
entire article of them spending the morning on a social media website.

I don't think I've ever seen anyone write an article on how they sat on
Facebook all Saturday night and how great it was.

I could understand if something hilarious or eventful came from it - but even
then I would post it to my twitter or somewhere it would be relevant, not make
it an article for my job.

------
dminor
I figure by the end of the month most of the people on Chatroulette will be
reporters doing stories about Chatroulette.

~~~
charlesju
I think you underestimate how many perverts there are on the internet.

~~~
epochwolf
Reporters can be perverts too.

------
there
i'm curious why anyone voted this up. is it not exactly like every other
chatroulette post on here in the past few days? someone tries out the site,
sees a bunch of dicks, and posts screenshots. where's the interview with the
site creator or the technical information about its infrastructure or anything
else hacker news-related?

~~~
vaksel
I just submitted(so 1 vote) to see if all my submissions were getting banned
or just the ones from my blog.

